# SS 05.02.22 - Dawson "Negro Folk Symphony"



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

William Levi Dawson (1899 - 1990) 

Negro Folk Symphony

I. The Bond of Africa
II. Hope in the Night
III. O Let Me Shine!

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

William's best-known works are arrangements of and variations on spirituals. His Negro Folk Symphony of 1934 garnered a great deal of attention at its world premiere by Leopold Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra. I will listen quite a new recording of this:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

William Dawson Negro Folk Symphony Leopold Stokowsi American Symphony Orchestra

I will try this one later on. Have no CD


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I have this version with Jarvi and Detroit. Haven't heard this in quite some time. I usually find folk-inspired symphonic music appealing.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

‐----------------------------


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I put the Jarvi recording on. Great music, harder than heck to play, too! And the symphony is badly in need of a new, computer typeset edition and printing. The score and parts are handwritten and messy!


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I listened to the Naxos disc. Very good music and it must take some rehearsing I feel!

I enjoyed it :tiphat:


----------

